
In African Villages, These Phones Become Ultrasound Scanners - sschaetz-bfly
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/health/medical-scans-butterfly-iq.html
======
basicplus2
The MobiUS SP1 System

[http://www.mobisante.com/products/product-
overview/](http://www.mobisante.com/products/product-overview/)

The Philips Lumify

[https://www.usa.philips.com/healthcare/sites/lumify](https://www.usa.philips.com/healthcare/sites/lumify)

------
telesilla
This is fantastic. I'm also waiting for news about portable gynaecological
ultrasound tools - it will make huge improvements in pregnancy success rates.

